# [solved] mutt segmentation fault / imaps & smtps

## watain

Hi everybody

I'm trying to setup mutt to access my email via IMAPs and sending email via SMTPs. Unfortunately mutt ends up with a seg fault:

```
Connecting to mail.xxxxxx...Segmentation fault
```

Looks like the imap connection to the mail server triggers the seg fault, but neither I know how to approach this problem nor how to solve it.

Has anybody experienced a similar or the same problem? Any help/suggestion on how to debug that error is appreciated!

Thanks & best regards

watain

strace:

```
[...]

open("/home/xxxxx/.mutt/certificates", O_RDONLY) = 5

gettimeofday({1251106149, 775041}, NULL) = 0

getrusage(RUSAGE_SELF, {ru_utime={0, 30000}, ru_stime={0, 20000}, ...}) = 0

gettimeofday({1251106149, 775115}, NULL) = 0

times({tms_utime=3, tms_stime=2, tms_cutime=0, tms_cstime=0}) = 4296115376

fstat(5, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=985, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7fa545d1b000

read(5, "-----BEGIN CERTIFICATE-----\nMIICq"..., 4096) = 985

read(5, ""..., 4096)                    = 0

close(5)                                = 0

munmap(0x7fa545d1b000, 4096)            = 0

stat("/home/xxxxx/.mutt/certificates", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=985, ...}) = 0

open("/home/xxxxx/.mutt/certificates", O_RDONLY) = 5

fstat(5, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=985, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7fa545d1b000

read(5, "-----BEGIN CERTIFICATE-----\nMIICq"..., 4096) = 985

read(5, ""..., 4096)                    = 0

close(5)                                = 0

munmap(0x7fa545d1b000, 4096)            = 0

open("/etc/localtime", O_RDONLY)        = 5

fstat(5, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1892, ...}) = 0

fstat(5, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1892, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7fa545d1b000

read(5, "TZif2\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\4\0\0\0\0\0"..., 4096) = 1892

lseek(5, -1217, SEEK_CUR)               = 675

read(5, "TZif2\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\6\0\0\0\6\0\0\0\0\0"..., 4096) = 1217

close(5)                                = 0

munmap(0x7fa545d1b000, 4096)            = 0

gettimeofday({1251106149, 776956}, NULL) = 0

getrusage(RUSAGE_SELF, {ru_utime={0, 30000}, ru_stime={0, 20000}, ...}) = 0

gettimeofday({1251106149, 777014}, NULL) = 0

times({tms_utime=3, tms_stime=2, tms_cutime=0, tms_cstime=0}) = 4296115376

gettimeofday({1251106149, 777078}, NULL) = 0

getrusage(RUSAGE_SELF, {ru_utime={0, 30000}, ru_stime={0, 20000}, ...}) = 0

gettimeofday({1251106149, 777135}, NULL) = 0

times({tms_utime=3, tms_stime=2, tms_cutime=0, tms_cstime=0}) = 4296115376

write(1, "\33[?25l"..., 6)              = 6

--- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

+++ killed by SIGSEGV +++
```

I emerged mutt like that:

```
mail-client/mutt-1.5.16  USE="berkdb crypt gdbm gnutls imap sidebar smtp ssl -debug -gpgme -idn -mbox -nls -nntp -pop -qdbm -sasl -smime -vanilla"
```

System:

```
Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 x86_64 Dual-Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 1218 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

Relevant settings in .muttrc

```

set folder      = imaps://user@mail.xxxxxxx:993/

set imap_keepalive   = 900

set spoolfile      = +INBOX   # inbox

set record      = +Sent

set postponed      = +Drafts

set header_cache   = ~/.mutt/cache/headers

set message_cachedir   = ~/.mutt/cache/bodies

set certificate_file   = ~/.mutt/certificates

# mailboxes

mailboxes +INBOX

mailboxes +Sent

mailboxes +Drafts

mailboxes +Junk

mailboxes +Trash

# set smtp_pass      = password

set smtp_url      = smtps://user@mail.xxxxxxx:465/

set from      = "user@host.tld"

set realname      = "my name"

# set signature      = ~/.mutt/signature

set sort       = threads

set sort_aux      = last-date-received

set pager_index_lines   = 5      # how large is the index window?

set markers      = no      # don't put '+' at the beginning of wrapped lines

set move      = no      # Stop asking to "move read messages to $mbox"!

set editor      = 'vim + -c "set textwidth=72" -c "set wrap" -c "set nocp" -c "?^$"'

set timeout      = 10      # mutt 'presses' (like) a key for you (while you're idle) 

               # each x sec to trigger the thing below

set mail_check      = 5      # mutt checks for new mails on every keystroke

               # but not more often then once in x seconds

set beep_new            # beep on new messages

# composing mail

set fcc_attach            # save attachments with the body

unset mime_forward         # forward attachments as part of body

set forward_format   = "Fwd: %s"   # format for subject when forwarding

set include            # include message in replies

set forward_quote         # include message in forwards

# headers to show

ignore *            # ignore all headers

unignore from: to: cc: date: subject:   # show only these

hdr_order from: to: cc: date: subject:   # and in this order

```

Last edited by watain on Sun Dec 13, 2009 4:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## watain

Ok, looks like I solved the problem. None of the settings in the "relevant" .muttrc settings I posted were the problem.

The following was the problem:

```
set sidebar_delim = ""
```

It looks like sidebar_delim mustn't be a empty string, otherwise you get that funny seg fault  :Smile: 

I'm not sure if it solves the problem because I'm not at the same pc at the moment, but I guess it'll work ...

EDIT: ok it worked.

Cheers

watain

----------

